# Tools



## joem (Sep 9, 2013)

Not exactly build your own equipment, but for like equipment support. Every thing was from scrap collected. Most of the tools were also found in scraps.
Wall rack was from scrap kitchen shelving, screw driver racks were from roadside scrap metal, long corner orange shelf leg was from steel shelving from a bank remodel, old wood, and a bunch of recovered screws and hook. Hard drive magnets to hold bits. The dark shot was done because it looks cool.
enjoy


----------



## rewalston (Sep 9, 2013)

That all looks cool, Joe. Wish I had something like that. Unfortunately, I don't think they would look good mounted on the fence on our patio, no shed :lol: .

Rusty


----------



## rusty (Sep 9, 2013)

Another cool tool shot your ya Joe


----------



## joem (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh lord how I laughed at that one rusty


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Sep 9, 2013)

RUSTY!! Call the police! Someone stole half your tools!!!


Derek.


----------



## grance (Sep 9, 2013)

Im to embarrassed. of my messy bench to post any pics of it.


----------

